

Show HN: live map infographic of activity in Couple using Canvas and WebSockets - mpetrov
https://map.couple.me

======
mpetrov
We're planning to do a larger tech focused write-up on this infographic soon.
On the backend it's powered by Node and Redis and runs within an EC2 auto
scaling group.

